# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Songs with LOVE in the title

## DriftingSand

Here's an easy one. There's got to be a million songs about "love."  999,999 thousand of them have the word "love" in the title.

----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand

An old rock n roll favorite:

----------

Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## protectionist



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014),OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Virgil Jones

Damn you guys are going to fast LOL

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> Damn you guys are going to fast LOL


Hahaha. I'm just going through my stack of CDs and finding the word "love" (or one of its derivatives) wherever I can.

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## protectionist

After George Harrison died, when asked why the Beatles were so incredibly popular (and still are)****,George Harrison's sister replied, _"Maybe because they sang about LOVE so much.  And it's just a subject that appeals to everyone."

_****  Beatles - # 1 in album sales  -264.2 Million (almost double the # 2 selling band > Led Zeppelin)

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

Drifting Sand, meet Optima, a very fine lady. She will probably destroy us both in this contest

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand

> Drifting Sand, meet Optima, a very fine lady. She will probably destroy us both in this contest


LOL. I hope she does ... the more the merrier and I need to be taken down a peg or two.

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## OptimaFemina

> Drifting Sand, meet Optima, a very fine lady. She will probably destroy us both in this contest


I'm a lover not a destroyer.

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> 


Good one.

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Optima, Sam's wife is in the hospital with pancreatitius, it is touch and go as to whether she will make it.

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


Shit, I thought it was "Love" is a highway. damn

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand

> Shit, I thought it was "Love" is a highway. damn


I ain't picky.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014),OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## protectionist

For those not familiar with Bob Dylan, this song is a POEM, with a bit of music around it.

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014)

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> 


I like the Lumineers

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (09-27-2014),Robert Urbanek (09-29-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## protectionist



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),fyrenza (09-27-2014),OptimaFemina (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-27-2014)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


I really like that song

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That was the first time I have heard that song, thank you for posting, I truly love the Beatles

----------


## OptimaFemina



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),protectionist (09-28-2014)

----------


## OptimaFemina

Great Song = *Johnny Horton -- They'll Never Take Her Love From Me*

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> 


I've got your Van Halen :

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-28-2014)

----------


## Mordent



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),Virgil Jones (09-28-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014),OptimaFemina (09-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

Good GOD, were we EVAH that dorky???  ROFLMAO!

----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Virgil Jones (09-28-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (09-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand

> 


Good 80s tune.

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Virgil Jones (09-28-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

Virgil Jones (09-29-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Robert Urbanek

> 


Like the song. First time I saw this video, which borders on the degenerate. The singer is explaining the "tainted love" from a little girl.

----------

DriftingSand (09-29-2014)

----------


## squidward



----------

DriftingSand (09-29-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

